# Eastwood Tig 200 Ac/dc



## Chris Bettis (May 22, 2016)

Well I bought an eastwood tig 200 ac\dc machine last week. The goal was to learn tig welding for my personal hobbies, as well as making myself more valuable to employers. 
Now, I have messed around with a tig welder about 13 years ago. Let me tell you it was a disaster. The machine was a snap on muscle mig 220v welder with a scratch start dc tig torch and panel control only for the amperage control. After a few hours of welding tungsten to steel and never actually striking an arc I gave up and haven't touched a tig welder since. 
So I was very surprised at what came about next. 
The new eastwood tig came in friday. So Saturday (yesterday) I put it all together and started welding. Here is what happened:



This is my first ever joint in aluminum. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is a t joint in 1/4" mild steel.


This was just messing around with 20 gauge stainless running the torch with no filler trying to practice walking the cup. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So I'm not sure how much of this is the machine and how much is me. But I'm extremely impressed by this thing so far. 


Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigB1960 (May 22, 2016)

I purchased the Eastman 255 EXT Tig and had the same experience.  Makes welding a lot easier for someone like me that does not weld everyday for a living.


----------



## Chris Bettis (May 22, 2016)

I've been mig welding for years, 
But this is my first real experience with tig.  

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Jun 1, 2016)

I've have one for about 3 years.   Not a bad little machine, wanted to learn TIG but not spend $3000 to do it.   I will tell you I'm on my third machine.   First one was DOA, immediately was sent a new one under warranty.   Second one lasted a year and it "let the smoke" out.   I hadn't noticed that one of the cooling fans died.   It was replaced under warranty after returning it.   I would just keep and eye on it and have fun welding!


----------

